# Knipex vs Klein vs Klein Journeyman



## digthisbigcrux (Nov 11, 2008)

So I needed a new pair of linemans pliers last week and was on the fence as to wether to go with the Knipex's after reading some glowing reviews of them on here. Or to go with the same Kleins I had been using for years. 

Just so happened that one of the guys on the job had a pair of the Knipex. I had my old beat up Kleins and another guy had a new pair of the journeyman Kleins. 

We are wiring up some dorms and the job is in romex. So we tested all 3 on cutting 10-2 romex. 

Surprisingly all 3 of us agreed that the beat up dipped handled Kleins out performed Knipex and was a dead heat with the brand new journeyman Kleins. 

Thought some others would find it interesting on here.

for posterity's sake the Knipex's were a year old. My Kleins were at least two years old and thanks to a jackass I worked with a couple months back, have a nice little knick from cutting a hot wire. Also a couple of dents in the blade from cutting threaded rod. The journeyman Kleins were a month old or so.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the Kleins , cut thru #4 like butter ! I like the Knipex channel lock with the push button to set the opening and they're thin , so really good on emt fitting .


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

digthisbigcrux said:


> So I needed a new pair of linemans pliers last week and was on the fence as to wether to go with the Knipex's after reading some glowing reviews of them on here. Or to go with the same Kleins I had been using for years.
> 
> Just so happened that one of the guys on the job had a pair of the Knipex. I had my old beat up Kleins and another guy had a new pair of the journeyman Kleins.
> 
> ...


 I like the Kleins that have the slot for gripping and pulling a fishtape:thumbup:


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

http://chadstoolbox.com/nws-109-49-205-high-leverage-combination-pliers-205-mm.aspx


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Kleins when it comes to linesmans


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Once you go Knipex, you'll never go back


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I never thought the Knipex linesmans', even with their superior-to-Klein grips were anything special.

Now ,the Knipex "Cobra" with comfort grips have relegated my Channellocks to the wifes' tool drawer.


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Nov 11, 2008)

big vic said:


> http://chadstoolbox.com/nws-109-49-205-high-leverage-combination-pliers-205-mm.aspx


that looks like something tony stark would use. haha.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I hate the " breaking '' time it take when I got a new tool .


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a pair of used kleins linemans and they definitely cut better than the knipex I owned ever did.

Channellock linemans are in the middle.

I'd buy a new pair of klein lineman's but I barely ever use lineman's anymore as it is.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I got a pair of the klien journey man's with the fishtape puller and crimp built in. They were $56 at united , I didn't see the cost till after i left, so i have not opened them yet. Does that sound right? I'm going to wait till the next job to use them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> I got a pair of the klien journey man's with the fishtape puller and crimp built in. They were $56 at united , I didn't see the cost till after i left, so i have not opened them yet. Does that sound right? I'm going to wait till the next job to use them.


I saw them online for 48.50. But you'll pay shipping.

I doubt you'll find that combo at home depot. Lowe's sells a channellock plier that has all that for around 45 bucks, so it sounds about right.


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Nov 11, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I saw them online for 48.50. But you'll pay shipping.
> 
> I doubt you'll find that combo at home depot. Lowe's sells a channellock plier that has all that for around 45 bucks, so it sounds about right.


http://www.amazon.com/Klein-D213-9NETP-Leverage-Cutting-Pulling/dp/B000BOA2GC/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328376773&sr=1-1

these? 33 and some change, free shipping.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

digthisbigcrux said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-D213-9N...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328376773&sr=1-1
> 
> these? 33 and some change, free shipping.


He's talking about the one with the crimper _and_ fishtape puller.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I have a pair of used kleins linemans and they definitely cut better than the knipex I owned ever did.
> 
> Channellock linemans are in the middle.
> 
> I'd buy a new pair of klein lineman's but I barely ever use lineman's anymore as it is.


Craziness, I use mine like they were a third hand.

Cutters, strippers, nail puller, nail cutter, hammer, pry bar....


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I bought a pair of Knipex to replace the kleins I lost. My only complaint is they are so sharp that it's easy to damage the wire when you twist them together. They finally broke in. IMO they are no better or worse than my J2000's I replaced. I bought the 1000V Knipex for $37.33. The regular ones were $38.00. :blink:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Craziness, I use mine like they were a third hand.
> 
> Cutters, strippers, nail puller, nail cutter, hammer, pry bar....


I used to carry them around all the time.

At best I carry ***** for cutting/stripping.

Otherwise it's all adjustable pliers and wrenches.

Even on the commercial job I was on over the summer I barely pulled them out of the bag. It's funny because I own probably 6 or more different lineman's. 5 sit in the closet, one in my bag.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I used to carry them around all the time.
> 
> At best I carry ***** for cutting/stripping.
> 
> ...


I like stripping ***** too.


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

I'm on my first pair of Knipex Linesman's, and they seem as good if not better (certainly cheaper) then Klein. I see no reason to switch back.


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

Knipex for me the new Klein tools are fricken junk I really dislike how the handles slide off when using fish tape pullers

The knipex I bought have boths crimper and fish tape pullers and the handles dont slide off


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Klein Journeyman 2000!


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

green light said:


> I like the Kleins that have the slot for gripping and pulling a fishtape:thumbup:


Those are my favorite. I've got a buddy that swears by the knipex. Ihad some green lees and i bet the journey mans are similar where the thick grips are always slidingoff


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Klein 2000 series, with the bright blue handle..

I went through 3 pairs of Knipex linesmen (Warranty of course), they would last me 2, sometimes 3 months. The Klein I've had for a year, have been subjected to more abuse and still look new.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Have not owned any Klein pliers but after a year my Knipex line and are still awesome. I have unfortunately cut a live 14/2 and a live 12/2 Romex with them which ruined part of the cutting edge but the undamaged part is still sharp as new. I use these things to cut wire, screws, framing nails, whatever I have to and I would buy another pair. 

In fact I'm getting tired of my Ideal side cutters(*****, I think some of you guys call them) and probably will replace with Knipex. After 2 years the Ideals are dull as hell and struggle to cut 10/2 Romex.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

What ever happened to Buy American? Knipex are made in germany are'nt they? The suppllier here tried selling them but were just to expensive.


----------



## Pfloyd527 (Oct 4, 2011)

Support America when it comes to using your tools on American soil !!!! Klein "cough"


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

wasn't Klein from Germany too ?


----------



## Pfloyd527 (Oct 4, 2011)

french connection!! said:


> wasn't Klein from Germany too ?


Touche sir, but now where its made in the USA its helps support our economy better than buying imports ><


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Pfloyd527 said:


> Touche sir, but now where its made in the USA its helps support our economy better than buying imports ><


I like supporting american and local business like anyone, but we all know that just because it's USA made doesn't guarantee that it's of any better quality than the competition, and most of us probably own power tools that were made in China, Mexico, Taiwan, or Malaysia that we swear by.

That being said, next time I wanna blow some money on lineman's, I'm probably going to go with klein, because I've compared them to other products (craftsman, greenlee, knipex, channellock) and feel they're the best quality.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Knipex 1000vac linemens. I will send you a pair of journeyman kliens if you pay postage lol. I cannot believe how dull kliens are in comparaison


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Nov 11, 2008)

nolabama said:


> Knipex 1000vac linemens. I will send you a pair of journeyman kliens if you pay postage lol. I cannot believe how dull kliens are in comparaison



ill bite! postage from where?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Milwaukee is trying hard to get our business


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

They just released a line of electrical hand tools. Haven't tried them yet


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Their new wirestrippers looks decent. 

I am in the market for a new linemans, *****, and needlenose.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

They have ***** and linemans. Like I said I never tried them seen them at HD


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Seen thm


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I may go and get a feel for them and possibly buy a pair or two.


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

I like channel lock Linemans,cutting ***** & needlenose pliers.
I have had klien, but always go back to channellock.
It is all about what you like .


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I still have my first pair of Klein 2000 linesmans back from 8 years ago. Still use them. Still work great. If I bought the same pair today, I doubt you'd get two years out of them.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> I still have my first pair of Klein 2000 linesmans back from 8 years ago. Still use them. Still work great. If I bought the same pair today, I doubt you'd get two years out of them.


This.

I've tried to explain that to numerous people. When you show me your 6-10 year old Klein sidecutters and tell me how great they are, understand that you can't buy those anymore.

I think I'm going to try these out next. I have their diagonal cutters and like them a lot. 
http://www.powertool-box.com/Bahco-ERGO-High-Leverage-Linemans-Plier.html


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey everybody, I took the time to make a video to compare Klein to Knipex, tell me what you think


----------

